# And Melbourne..



## Peteoz77 (3/4/11)

I'll be visiting Melbourne on the 27th of May (After we get back from Greece!) I have never been outside the airport in Melbourne. I will be there with some workmates and would love to have some really nice food and beer.

Anyone been to TGI Friday's? I have seen some talk about Mrs Parma as well.

Fine Dining is not out of the question....

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Spartan 117 (3/4/11)

Peteoz77 said:


> I'll be visiting Melbourne on the 27th of May (After we get back from Greece!) I have never been outside the airport in Melbourne. I will be there with some workmates and would love to have some really nice food and beer.
> 
> Anyone been to TGI Friday's? I have seen some talk about Mrs Parma as well.
> 
> ...



Mate fair few places around. Mrs Parmas is a cracking place and plenty of nice beers from the bottle or on tap. Parmas are as big as your face and taste amazing. 

The Sherlock Holmes on Collins St is another favourite of mine and the food is pretty damn good, the also have some good beers on tap (few pommy ones too which is nice). 

There's also the Portland Hotel on Russel St and they have another James Squire Brew House at Docklands, food is awesome at the Portland hotel not been to the Docklands one yet but have heard mixed reviews, mainly complaints about the price. But it the Portland is anything to go by their food should be top notch. 

And if your up or heading out of the city a bit then there's always the Little Creatures Dining Hall on Brunswick St. Only ever been there for a beer but their menu looks pretty good. Also there are plenty of good places up and down Brunswick St. and in the general Fitzroy area if you decide to go on a pub crawl. 


Anyway here's some links to help you out and I hope you have an awesome time in Melbourne. 

Aaron 


http://www.mrsparmas.com.au/

http://thesherlockholmes.com.au/

http://www.portlandhotel.com.au/

https://www.littlecreatures.com.au/Melbourn...menu-id-67.html


----------



## DU99 (3/4/11)

couple of post's to read up on..just a warning there's no public transport from the airport..taxi's/skybus,hire car..
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=53192
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...c=53044&hl=


----------



## mudd (3/4/11)

Mountain Goat Brewery open on Friday nights. they put on good pizza's as well as a pretty good selection of Beers. Think they open at 5pm (not sure)

Bit hard to find in industrial area of Richmond but seen as your there on a Friday it's a good opportunity

http://www.goatbeer.com.au/

As for TGI's food would be great for what your after, though I think the beer not so (IMO).

Have a good trip

Mudd


----------



## kevin_smevin (3/4/11)

Courthouse hotel in north Melbourne is supposed to have pretty good food and beers. Never been though. The food is a step above other places listed so far i think.


----------



## Peteoz77 (3/4/11)

Thanks Heaps Guys! It's a reward trip from work, so cost isn't a factor. We fly in Friday Morning and out Saturday Afternoon, and I don't plan to sleep much LOL


----------



## razz (3/4/11)

Definitely worth a trip to Mornington Peninsula brewery Pete0z77. It's at least an hours drive from the airport but the beers are worth the trip. Friday's they're open until 11pm.


----------



## Charst (3/4/11)

charles dickens tavern on collins street has some nice commercial english beers on hand pump.


----------



## BrenosBrews (3/4/11)

razz said:


> Definitely worth a trip to Mornington Peninsula brewery Pete0z77. It's at least an hours drive from the airport but the beers are worth the trip. Friday's they're open until 11pm.



While AG's beers at MP have all been damn good I'd hardly say it's worth the round trip time given his only here for one and a half days. Various MP beers have been on tap at Mrs Parmas, Josie Bones, Beer Deluxe & I'm pretty certain Mrs Parmas and maybe Biero. Stick to the better Melbourne beer bars and even if they don't have MP beers they are bound to have better options than some of the other places listed here.


----------



## DU99 (3/4/11)

mrs parma's current drink list
http://www.mrsparmas.com.au/VictorianMicroBreweryBeers.asp


----------



## proudscum (3/4/11)

If you want amazing Asian "Ginger Boy".The bar food is great(grandmas eggs)if you cant get a table.Went there with a local headbrewer after doing a little pub stagger and he was blown away,went down well with some Creatures Pale Ale.

Cumulus inc has Trumer Pils on tap and has mind blowing modern european food you cant book so gets very busy.

These 2 places are about food first and Beer a close second.To me you can buy beer almost anywhere as food is very specific to the venue. 

Just my 2c


----------



## manticle (3/4/11)

Peteoz77 said:


> Anyone been to TGI Friday's?



If anyone suggested you might find either good food or good beer at TGIF, you need to drown them (presuming you are talking about the franchise and not some identically named good food and beer establishment I've never heard of).

Make sure you visit Bar Fred in Nicholson Street, North Carlton. Nothing on tap but a great bottled beer range, staff who know their beer and fantastic pizza for $5.

For cheap, great asian food (take your own beer), visit Mekong in the city, or any number of restaurants in Victoria Street, Richmond. I also like shanghai dumpling inn and shanghai village for quick, tasty dumplings - again bring your own beer unless you like tsingtao or Tiger (I actually prefer my dumplings with these beers but beer geeks will scoff).

For fine dining with a good beer range, try the Press Club. Hellenic Republic has been recommended to me but I've not been (same owner as Press Club).

Vue de Monde has a limited beer range but incredible food and wine list. I think they are picking up on the beer front though. They have full degustation menus for squillions but also decent lunch menus and a bistro so the wallet doesn't have to take a hammering.

Beer bars besides Fred: Biero (I haven't been yet but hope to check it out later this week), mrs Parmas (all aussie beers and ciders, good parmas) Beer deluxe (loads of bottled beers, rotating taps), Transport, Cookie (neither of those two places I enjoy for atmosphere but certainly the beer at both is good and there's loads of choice, food at Cookie is usually good too), James Squire brewhouse at Colonial hotel (good for a few afternoon pints, fresh JS draft beers including a few I've never seen bottled).

I know some of these have been mentioned.


----------



## Peteoz77 (4/4/11)

manticle said:


> If anyone suggested you might find either good food or good beer at TGIF, you need to drown them (presuming you are talking about the franchise and not some identically named good food and beer establishment I've never heard of).
> 
> Make sure you visit Bar Fred in Nicholson Street, North Carlton. Nothing on tap but a great bottled beer range, staff who know their beer and fantastic pizza for $5.
> 
> ...



Thanks manticle.. it's looking more and more like Mrs Parma's for at least one meal....

We have 2 days, so we will see where else we get to...


----------



## Andyd (5/4/11)

+1 for the Courthouse. Scott puts on some of the most under-rated bar food in the state! There is also a fine-dining restaurant attached, which makes it one of the few you can go to and still expect to get a good beer.

Josie Bones has also recently openned up in Smith St - that's Chris Badenoch's new place, with some pretty interesting menu items to pick from, and more than a few very good drops to sample while you're there!

Andy


----------



## np1962 (6/4/11)

Charst said:


> charles dickens tavern on collins street has some nice commercial english beers on hand pump.


How much of a stagger is this from Novotel on Collins? I will be there for a week at the end of June.
Nige

Edit:- Just google mapped, it's almost bloody next door. Could be trouble!


----------



## Wolfy (6/4/11)

NigeP62 said:


> How much of a stagger is this from Novotel on Collins? I will be there for a week at the end of June.
> Nige
> 
> Edit:- Just google mapped, it's almost bloody next door. Could be trouble!


Just don't get too disappointed if it's beer in the usual kegs, chilled to the usual Australian temp, force carbonated as usual but then served via a Hand Pump because it _looks _cool - still worth a visit though, and they do have a range of UK-centric bottled beer too.


----------



## Charst (6/4/11)

Wolfy said:


> Just don't get too disappointed if it's beer in the usual kegs, chilled to the usual Australian temp, force carbonated as usual but then served via a Hand Pump because it _looks _cool - still worth a visit though, and they do have a range of UK-centric bottled beer too.



Wolfy's correct I think, the hand pump are probably for show but the have the full range of Sam Smiths in bottle.


----------



## DU99 (6/4/11)

It's in the same block..


----------



## Thirsty Boy (6/4/11)

The handpumps are not only for show - they seem to be actually fake or modified. I was there the other day and the devices which seem to be handpumps are just taps in disguise.

+more for the courthouse. Great combo of good beer and great food.

Josie bones is a good beer venue and the food is interesting if yet to particularly impress me from a quality perspective. If your work is paying... go there - Because if you're paying you might want to think twice. Teeny tiny portions of tapas that they charge for like its been dipped in gold, and the beer is expensive even by inner city yuppie beer bar standards.


----------



## gareth (6/4/11)

James, just got back from Melbourne...give me a shout sometime.


----------



## fifey (8/4/11)

Unless they've changed it recently, Mtn Goat is open on Wed as well which is when they do their brewery tour. It was packed wall to wall the Friday I went there, very rowdy and a little uncomfortable. I also stayed up top at the Hotel Spencer when I was there last, very nice downstairs, smart but not overly trendy. Maybe 6 or so good beers on tap, meals are extremely good, a bit towards the pricey side but were worth a treat.

Not a local though, I really want to get back there some time.


----------



## np1962 (8/4/11)

Charst said:


> Wolfy's correct I think, the hand pump are probably for show but the have the full range of Sam Smiths in bottle.


Disappointing but if it's that close will still be worth a visit or two for the bottle range by the sound of it. Thanks guys.


----------



## Peteoz77 (12/4/11)

gareth said:


> James, just got back from Melbourne...give me a shout sometime.


Will do


----------



## Carboy (12/4/11)

Hi James,

Mate, if you have the time get out to Two Brother's, drink their great brews and have a tour of the brewery at the same time.

Cheers
C :icon_cheers:


----------



## Peteoz77 (23/4/11)

I'll see how we go! Seems I could spend two weeks there and still miss out on some great food and beer.


----------



## Peteoz77 (26/5/11)

Peteoz77 said:


> I'll see how we go! Seems I could spend two weeks there and still miss out on some great food and beer.




Big Day tomorrow! Out of Canberra at 8:30, into Melb. At Mrs Parmas @ 12 for lunch, then drinking or shopping (drinking). Dinner at Copperwood, then off to Circus De Soleil. Drinks somewhere after, shopping or drinking in the morning, then back to Canberra at 1:00.


----------



## Wolfy (26/5/11)

Peteoz77 said:


> Big Day tomorrow! Out of Canberra at 8:30, into Melb. At Mrs Parmas @ 12 for lunch, then drinking or shopping (drinking). Dinner at Copperwood, then off to Circus De Soleil. Drinks somewhere after, shopping or drinking in the morning, then back to Canberra at 1:00.


Too much shopping in that list ... substitute more drinking.


----------



## DU99 (26/5/11)

Enjoy the experience..


----------



## Peteoz77 (28/5/11)

Mrs Parmas was VERY nice! I especially enjoyed the Arctic Fox APA. Parmas were very good.. but mine was a tad cool in the middle... But I still ate it all!

Everything on tap was very nice! I had two pints of the arctic fox then a tasting tray..

I WANTED to try the Parmageddon, but I am getting n in yeas (44) and decided it was better to go the Mexican. The mexican was very nice, but I tried the parmageddon that a workmate bought and it was AMAZING!

Parmageddon next time for SURE!


----------

